# Narrow vs wide front end?



## Sam 7 (Mar 28, 2011)

What are the handling characteristics off a narrow vs a wide front end? I have a 10r5 and I can run it wide or narrow.

Thanks


----------



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wider is more stable the narrow should turn faster and be a touch looser.


----------



## Datagamers (Jan 16, 2012)

jsrocket13 said:


> Wider is more stable the narrow should turn faster and be a touch looser.


Wider feels like a pig in the corners as in much more stable but not as responsive to the touch and it likes to push through the corners more. Narrow feels more responsive and cuts in, not as much push but will def roll on you depending on other factors.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

on a small bullring like oval. whats the best way to get the a hyperdrive pro to turn and not spin out in the turns.
dailing the steering down some ?


----------

